

Ask HN: How is your income split? - hansy

I&#x27;m curious to know how you guys allocate your income (e.g. 30% towards housing, 20% savings, 20% investments, etc).<p>I suspect allocations will differ depending on where you live, if you have a family or not, if you&#x27;re newly graduated, etc.
======
lsiunsuex
I make the money, she spends it and pays the bills. I hide in app purchases as
music purchases (she sees the bank transaction, but not the iTunes receipt).
Sometimes, if I get a big project, I keep a portion of it and buy myself
something expensive without a coupon!

Seriously, though - shared bank account. Bills come first, then home
improvement, then vacations / toys, etc...

